# New reptile store - Ipswich



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

Seapets, Martlesham, Ipswich, Suffolk, has a new reptile centre.

It was started a couple of months ago and we have let them establish themselves before posting of their existance.

They have a great set up of clean and healthy stock. At the moment they have chameleons, bearded dragons, tortoises, corn snakes and geckos + others. They also stock live food and are preparing for frozen.

All the staff we have spoken to have been very helpful, enthusiastic and knowledgeable.

I am not on commission, but it is nice to visit somewhere local that has healthy stock and helpful staff, and then be able to pass that info on.

This is now in my top three of reptile stores in Suffolk.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

They got a website or you got an address? Thanks.


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry but i find this place expensive, I dont buy any live food Crix etc from there, i go into town instead, and i only live 2 miles from Martlesham


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone got any info e.g stock, prices dry goods etcetc

not overly close and dont drive so would have to be worth my visit to get my parents to go

thanks


----------



## Leylas snakes (Sep 23, 2008)

They got broken into last night , a beardie and a yemen where stolen:gasp:
strange that much more expensive equipment and animals where not taken.


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

I cannot speak for the food prices, but the tank decor and lights etc., are about the same as everywhere else and online shops.

They have a web site... Pet Supplies, Aquariums and Pond Supplies, Dog Food & Pet Food Online

Shocked at the break-in, the Yemen was a real character. But they have got some rarer snake morphs at very good_* shop*_ prices, so I think the prices level themselves out and are dependent on what you want. 

You also don't get the cocky chatter from staff that you can get from certain stores in town!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wattzy21stCentury (Feb 20, 2011)

*Good Place*

This place has my support too! :2thumb:


----------



## Decayingdoll (Feb 23, 2010)

*'Scaly Skinz'*

Hi all,

Just wanted to bring this shop to your attention...

Scaly Skinz is a 'new' shop opened up along Norwich Road in Ipswich.

To me, the outside of the shop speaks volumes - a couple of A4 sheets of paper with 'Skiny Skinz' printed on it and stuck to the top of the window!

The exotics within the shop are all laid on newspaper, with no enrichment at all. I can only guess that they feel that enrichment or substrate is either too expensive or would 'conceal' the animal from potential buyers!
This is CERTAINLY against the five freedoms, how can the animals be comfortable or exert any form of natural behaviour?

I have heard down the grapevine that the owner of Scaly Skinz was the previous owner of Claws and Fins, a well run reptile shop situated near to Suffolk College that unfortunately suffered a series of break ins. I have no idea why the new shop is so different in regards to animal welfare and layout. The gent from Claws and Fins was very knowledgable too.

Does anyone have any further information?


----------



## creepy_crawler (Jul 17, 2010)

Decayingdoll said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to bring this shop to your attention...
> 
> ...


Decayingdoll,

I take it you have not been into Skaley skinz, other wise you would know that none of the reptiles are kept on newspaper. They are kept bare tanked (no substrate) except for the arachnids and such like due to the risk of impaction along with the other health implications that come with the use of loose substrates such as sand, orchid bark , beech chip. Ergo the floor of the vivarium's resemble the animals environments more naturally than sand etc. as the animals come from environments where there are living on mountain sides or sand that has been baked solid by the sun for millions of years. so why people insist on using sand/calcium sand for there leopard geckos that live on mountainous regions in Pakistan or beech chip for there bearded dragons bewilders me, like you mention about the five freedoms one of which states..preventing the animal being ill or injured if there is a chance of impaction etc. why chance it? On the subject of enrichment the vivs are decorated with plants/hides/ water bowls (where needed)/ food bowls along heating and lighting to suit the animals requirements.

The owner of skaley skinz is the same gentleman that owned and ran claws and fins?
And to finish would like to add that the A5 paper posters in the window are not ideal to be fair and we are in the process of printing/laminating new shiny posters.

Maybe you should pop into the shop we could educate you a little instead of getting your information second hand from other people/of the net or out of date books.


----------



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

I went to this Seapets the other day when setting up my Crestie viv, and will not be going back. Judging by the state of their fish they really don't care, which is what I've come to expect. 

I will be checking out Skaley Skinz next time I'm in town


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

scaley skinz is closed, reports are from other rep shops and an investee that the owner has done a runner with other peoples money invested in the shop!

best and cheapest shop in and around ipswich area is suffolk reptiles!


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ipswich: Sex abuser is


----------

